# M1 Mac native version of OBS? Is there a timeline for when this might be ready?



## JohnBBeta (May 28, 2021)

Any word on the mighty OBS crew working on a completely native M1 version of OBS & any news of how it's going if so? Presumably its a huge job - just wondering if it's even on the cards - and if so how long are we talking till its ready?

I'm currently pushing my current streaming mac (maxed out 2019 MBP) to the absolute max so am starting to think is it time to jump ship to PC now - M1s look great but not keen on running OBS through whatever it does to make it work at the mo...

Anyway just wondering if any of the devs could shed any light? thanks!


----------



## Koen Willems (May 30, 2021)

The current version of OBS works fine on my Macbook Pro M1.


----------



## JohnBBeta (May 30, 2021)

Koen Willems said:


> The current version of OBS works fine on my Macbook Pro M1.


Yep am aware it works 'ok' - but it runs though rosetta 2 in the background rather than native M1 which probably isnt a good idea for my particular use-case which is why I'm asking about timescales so I can decide on hardware upgrade path.


----------



## swelleye (May 31, 2021)

OBS doesn't work great, or even okay, on my M1 MacBook Air (16 GB ram).  I use OBS for recording outdoor live streams, but the streams are very unstable and choppy.  I've used the exact same OBS settings as I used on my old 2015 MacBook Air, which under the same internet still gets flawless streams in OBS.  

So, long story short, if I want to record any streams, I have to use my 2015 MacBook Air, as the OBS streams on my M1 just aren't stable.  I've searched OBS and the internet high and low and still can't find a resolution.


----------



## callimeron (May 31, 2021)

I'm also interested in native OBS.
Does this article help you in any way?








						r/MacOS - I have compiled OBS for M1 (Again)
					

46 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Koen Willems (May 31, 2021)

JohnBBeta said:


> Yep am aware it works 'ok' - but it runs though rosetta 2 in the background rather than native M1 which probably isnt a good idea for my particular use-case which is why I'm asking about timescales so I can decide on hardware upgrade path.



Well, in my case OBS runs smooth and stable on an Macbook Pro M1 16Gb. I'm sure it might even run better when we ha a native M1 version. In comparison: On my iMac 27 i7 40 Gb mid 2017 the fans are blowing like crazy while running OBS. On the Macbook Pro M1 16 Gb  OBS runs with the fans hardly on.
What I'm curious about, what's so special on your use case that makes you think it won't work?
The behaviour on the Macbook Air doesn't supprise. As we know the M1 on the Macbook Air is throttling down performance by it's lack of coolers. So for the Macbook Air the build of a native OBS M1 version might possibly help.
You want to decide on your upgrade path? To my opinion: always get the newest version of the Mac you can affort.


----------



## mikeswaine (May 31, 2021)

I'm in the same boat as John, although my streams are no were near as complex. 
Have a look at his streams, they are a little mad and definitely resource intensive. 


			https://www.youtube.com/user/thejohnb


----------



## JohnBBeta (Jun 1, 2021)

Koen Willems said:


> Well, in my case OBS runs smooth and stable on an Macbook Pro M1 16Gb. I'm sure it might even run better when we ha a native M1 version. In comparison: On my iMac 27 i7 40 Gb mid 2017 the fans are blowing like crazy while running OBS. On the Macbook Pro M1 16 Gb  OBS runs with the fans hardly on.
> What I'm curious about, what's so special on your use case that makes you think it won't work?
> The behaviour on the Macbook Air doesn't supprise. As we know the M1 on the Macbook Air is throttling down performance by it's lack of coolers. So for the Macbook Air the build of a native OBS M1 version might possibly help.
> You want to decide on your upgrade path? To my opinion: always get the newest version of the Mac you can affort.



I'm running the highest possible spec 13" Macbook Pro available bought June 2020.
Some of my streams have around 40 Scenes, some over 50. each scene has usually 2 media sources (video) and 1-2 webcams. Plus browser overlay for streamlabs alerts & a few other bits & bobs.
USB Audio interface. 3 webcams. etc etc

Getting the newest version of a Mac you can afford is usually good advice but not when its a new type of chip that the main program you a running on the computer (OBS) isn't coded to run natively on it (M1).

if I can get hold of a decent 3070 think I'll just build a custom PC - but will be waiting to see if a new mac mini with M2 or similar is announced at WWDC in June I guess. Will be amazing when OBS can run natively on Mac silicon but I'm not risking rosetta emulation with the amount of shizzz in my setups.


----------



## runecarlsen (Jun 24, 2021)

Any news on this?


----------



## callimeron (Jun 26, 2021)

There will be no official release for a while.
We'll have to use a custom build.

ex.





						firestorage | メッセージ
					






					firestorage.com
				



download password sq753tzb

However...
- need to uncheck "Enable Browser Source Hardware Acceleration".
- browser source and audio monitoring cannot be used at the same time.
- VST plugins for x86_64 not work.(arm64/Universal2 VST only)


----------



## Heino Falcke (Jun 28, 2021)

Interesting. I had/have perfomance issues on our M1 mini (not being able to get even 25fps HD out with multiview on and a few sources) and indeed this version  has a much lower CPU load and easily gets the stream out. Of course, now I am missing the Advanced Scene Switcher and the NDI tools. I got them working on  v27 on our M1. Do they fall under VST plugins fo x86_64? Could they in principle be complied for M1 as well or is there a fundamental problem?


----------



## callimeron (Jun 28, 2021)

all plugins need to be compiled for arm64 support.
There are people who have published plugins compiled for arm64.








						r/obs - Comment by u/MMdisc on ”Want to install M1-native OBS on your M1 Mac? Check out this script!”
					

39 votes and 47 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




In the case of NDI, not only the plugin but also the Library needs to be updated to the arm64-compatible NDI Library (libndi.4.dylib).
example, you can check if your libndi.4.dylib is arm64 compatible.



> % lipo -info /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib
> Architectures in the fat file: /usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib are: x86_64 arm64


----------



## JohnBBeta (Jul 8, 2021)

Good luck with the progress on the M1 build guys! I've had to move to PC now for the time being but if you can harness the mighty power of the M1 I'll be excited to try it out again when ready! Thanks. Respect.


----------



## lordw (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope this helps you to someone, it's a bunch of scripts for compiling OBS natively.









						GitHub - carlosonunez/obs-installer-for-apple-silicon: Conveniently build and install OBS from source on your ultra-fast Apple M1 MacBook or Mac
					

Conveniently build and install OBS from source on your ultra-fast Apple M1 MacBook or Mac - GitHub - carlosonunez/obs-installer-for-apple-silicon: Conveniently build and install OBS from source on ...




					github.com
				




However, still no browser support :( Plugins like iOS Camera or NDI work properly after compiling them. The performance boost is spectacular, with Rosetta 2 I was getting worse results than in a 2012 i5 so no, it doesn't work fine. Can't wait to get an official build from OBS team... it would be wonderful if someone could inform us about the current progress, I can't find anything on OBS's github repository.


----------



## shiggitay (Oct 20, 2021)

I concur. I think they're only waiting for Google CEF Browser support stuff to be ARM64 compile-able, but I think we're getting close.


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 1, 2021)

lordw said:


> I hope this helps you to someone, it's a bunch of scripts for compiling OBS natively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello! How can i compile ndi??


----------



## AlcomedianBlobfish (Dec 2, 2021)

shiggitay said:


> I concur. I think they're only waiting for Google CEF Browser support stuff to be ARM64 compile-able, but I think we're getting close.


Hasn't it been possible to compile Chromium CEF for m1 since M93 back in July according to this comment?
https://bitbucket.org/chromiumembedded/cef/issues/2981/macos-support-on-arm64#comment-60927924

I might be missing something as I'm not the most experienced with this sort of thing, but shouldn't you be able to compile your own build of OBS using your own compiled build of CEF? I haven't seen anyone else bring it up and I'm really feeling the sting of rosetta performance.


----------



## BlueberryChopstix (Dec 25, 2021)

@JohnBBeta Hey John 

I just looked at the example video someone posted above of your channel. It is both one of the most creative things I've ever seen along with one where I'm not sure what your intent actually was.

Are you genuinely excited about the lighthouse map?

Are you making some kind of parody to attract fellow fans of the game?

I genuinely mean no offense and am just curious as to your answer. Bravo on your creations and I hope you've found some great answers that help you with your M1 recording situation.

*edit: I created an account on this forum solely to ask this question; hence the new account. *


----------



## chrisspiegl (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi all, there are currently multiple ways to getting OBS Studio running on the Apple Silicone macs.

The best I found just now is to simply download one of the working builds from the Official GitHub Repository.

It works, uses way less CPU than the Rosetta version and it even includes Browser Source support at this point.

The best part: You can just download it and do not have to build the project manually.

You can find a description about how to get the download and make it work here:









						Alternative to this Script (WIP CI Build for Download on Official OBS Studio Repository) · Issue #41 · carlosonunez/obs-installer-for-apple-silicon
					

Current development on the native OBS version continues and right now it is already possible to download a CI build version of the OSB-Studio GitHub Repository. Todo so, you can go to the GitHub Ac...




					github.com


----------



## AmurgEtern (Dec 27, 2021)

chrisspiegl said:


> Hi all, there are currently multiple ways to getting OBS Studio running on the Apple Silicone macs.
> 
> The best I found just now is to simply download one of the working builds from the Official GitHub Repository.
> 
> ...


Does it support NDI sources?


----------



## chrisspiegl (Dec 27, 2021)

I just tried to install NDI Source (and the NDI Runtime) and after restarting the Mac, it did not show up in the OBS sources when trying to add.

So it looks like it is not supported at this stage. However, it could also be that it has something todo with the OBS-NDI Plugin or the NDI Runtime package.


----------



## AmurgEtern (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply. Too bad it's not working, hopefully it will soon. Thanks again for testing.


----------



## hcschmitt (Jan 1, 2022)

chrisspiegl said:


> Hi all, there are currently multiple ways to getting OBS Studio running on the Apple Silicone macs.
> 
> The best I found just now is to simply download one of the working builds from the Official GitHub Repository.
> 
> ...


This is terrific! Is there a 27.2beta build or should I just be patient until the release?


----------



## LucasG (Jan 11, 2022)

Definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## RobertSativa (Feb 4, 2022)

I am a cam model and must tell how disappointed I am having a MacBook Air on M1 and unable to use full power of that. Both with Rosetta or for M1 ver 27.1.3 works with problems. After 30 min or 1 hour it loosing a connection and trying to reconnect again. That give lags with my stream :( Want to buy new Macbook Pro '16 M-pro but what is the point if this app will still works with errors?


----------



## wookayin (Mar 14, 2022)

Stay tuned to https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/5155. It's almost there.

Although there yet doesn't appear to be a test build available in github, I was able to build a M1 native binary on my own after checking out the branch.


----------



## wookayin (Mar 14, 2022)

wookayin said:


> Although there yet doesn't appear to be a test build available in github, I was able to build a M1 native binary on my own after checking out the branch.



Update: Actually you can find the artifacts (.dmg installer for arm64) built from any successful CI runs in https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/workflows/main.yml?query=branch:universal-build --- see the "Artifacts" tab. These test builds also work perfectly for me, out-of-box after downloading.


----------



## Raditude (Mar 14, 2022)

wookayin said:


> Update: Actually you can find the artifacts (.dmg installer for arm64) built from any successful CI runs in https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/workflows/main.yml?query=branch:universal-build --- see the "Artifacts" tab. These test builds also work perfectly for me, out-of-box after downloading.



I downloaded it, and it works beautifully. Thank you so much I've been waiting for an Apple Silicon version forever.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 17, 2022)

Could one of you please post a link to the build you're referring to? I can't find it. All I see is v27.1.3 and not the latest 27.2.2 that the macOS x86_64 build is at. If that's the artifact build for M1 y'all are talking about, then that's cool but I'd rather run the latest version for all the latest features, stability, etc. @wookayin could you also post how you ended up building for Apple Silicon? I've done it in the past but I forget the steps lol. Please and thank you.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 17, 2022)

(pseudo)EDIT: I ended up finding this on OBS' site.... I'll try it but I'd want browser source support etc, so @wookayin if your build has working browser source capabilities please let me know how you built it.






						Build Instructions (macOS) | OBS
					

OBS Knowledge Base. Instructions to build OBS Studio on macOS




					obsproject.com
				




EDIT 2: it dies when trying to link the CEF binary (of which I know makes the browser source functionality... function..)...made for x86_64 when it knows that I'm building for ARM64: https://pastebin.com/J6BQczaT

What the heck is going on there? lol


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 17, 2022)

aaannd EDIT 3: @wookayin sorry for the @ again but I finally found out how to DL the auto build of 27.2.0 for ARM64, but it doesn't have the Twitch integration API baked in.... I'd prefer to have that working because that's why I would use StreamLabs Desktop (formerly StreamLabs OBS) instead. I like OBS Studio, and with the Twitch integration API available to me I could basically (other than the alerts) replicate what StreamLabs Desktop does with the in-OBS chat etc.


----------



## gsparx (Mar 17, 2022)

They just merged this PR into master









						CI: Add capability for native Apple Silicon and Universal binary builds by PatTheMav · Pull Request #5155 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Adds the necessary changes to build OBS on macOS for x86_64, arm64, and universal binary builds. Heavy lifting is done by cmake itself (via the CMAKE_OSX_ARCHITECTURES flag) which allow...




					github.com
				




so hopefully that means an official M1 release soon.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 18, 2022)

gsparx said:


> They just merged this PR into master
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I built from git on my M1 Pro MacBook Pro 14" earlier today and it works super well, though I won't use it until the final release... When you compile it yourself the Twitch and YouTube integration APIs aren't included....and that's important to some, like me. It should only be a matter of days/weeks now... We're so close!


----------



## Raditude (Mar 18, 2022)

Just ran into an issue where the OBS Move Transition plugin no workie after switching from Intel to ARM. I'm reverting back for now.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 18, 2022)

Latest official nightly: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/actions/runs/2001309844. Sign up for GitHub and then scroll to the bottom and click the obs-mac-arm64 link. Twitch (and I assume other streaming service Integration) is alive and well in this new build! Enjoy!


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 23, 2022)

New Nightly: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/suites/5742795575/artifacts/190473380


----------



## Sivakrishna (Mar 24, 2022)

It is taking too much space for recordings compared to rosetta version.


----------



## Talonis (Mar 25, 2022)

So from reading elsewhere (Reddit, Dodgepong) the OBS devs indicated last month that the M1 version will be released with version 28 of OBS (not on the 27.x point releases) and that is expected to be "later this year", so don't anticipate it any time soon.

I will revise my own expectations (and timetables) to go with possibly: October 2022 :-)


----------



## KCR (Mar 29, 2022)

shiggitay said:


> New Nightly: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/suites/5742795575/artifacts/190473380


So far everything seems to be working the same as the complied version from the other thread but I can officially sign into Twitch chat! Doing a test stream later - hopefully as stable.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 30, 2022)

KCR said:


> So far everything seems to be working the same as the complied version from the other thread but I can officially sign into Twitch chat! Doing a test stream later - hopefully as stable.


I was able to stream for more than two hours the other day with no problems whatsoever... It's quite amazing that it only uses 20% max of my M1 Mac mini's CPU whilst streaming. I'm thoroughly impressed with that.


----------



## grantbarrett (Apr 16, 2022)

I am using the OBS nightly build linked above on an  M1. I haven't had to do anything serious with it yet, but it does completely crash when I delete effect filters from a video source.


----------



## chrisspiegl (Apr 17, 2022)

grantbarrett said:


> I am using the OBS nightly build linked above on an  M1. I haven't had to do anything serious with it yet, but it does completely crash when I delete effect filters from a video source.



Since the PR has been merged into master, you can download a newer version here:









						Actions · obsproject/obs-studio
					

OBS Studio - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording - Actions · obsproject/obs-studio




					github.com
				




This is until there is a Beta / Alpha or some other kind of official version which includes this.

I tend to pick one of the master branch builds.


----------



## audiohauler (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm a total noob. Can someone explain to me how I can install the M1 version of OBS on my M1 Mac?


----------



## audiohauler (Apr 26, 2022)

audiohauler said:


> I'm a total noob. Can someone explain to me how I can install the M1 version of OBS on my M1 Mac?


Edit: I've managed to install the M1 version through this link. However, I wanted to install the M1 version, because my CPU usage on a M1/16GB was around 60%. I use OBS to optimize my mic performance and forward the mics' sound to stuff like Zoom via VB-Cable. I use it to record my screen and my mics' audio as well. 

Although there's some improvement, OBS still idles using ±50% of the CPU, which is nowhere near the 20% someone else mentioned (whilst streaming). 

Does anyone have a clue how I can improve performance?

P.s. after deleting OBS and installing the M1 version, all my settings remained intact. Is that supposed to happen, or did I not install the M1 version correctly and am I still running on the 'normal' version and therefore not seeing much/any improvement in CPU usage?


----------



## emwe (Apr 27, 2022)

I was looking at that link - but there are no downloadable files (at least nothing I can click to download) - can you give me a hint where I find the link to the M1-build? :)


----------



## donaciano (Apr 28, 2022)

emwe said:


> I was looking at that link - but there are no downloadable files (at least nothing I can click to download) - can you give me a hint where I find the link to the M1-build? :)


Closest I've found to what you want so far.  Downloading successful master branch builds from the Github repo.


----------



## emwe (Apr 29, 2022)

> donaciano said:
> 
> 
> > Closest I've found to what you want so far.  Downloading successful master branch builds from the Github repo.



Hmmmm, my problem is that I can't download anything - if I try to download something form the artifacts section (as shown in some videos) there is no link.


----------



## donaciano (May 1, 2022)

After going to that link, you see the descriptions of the recent builds. To the right you can see how many days ago they were made.  Pick a fresh one, click it's name.  On the Summary page for that build you'll see some information like build time (Around 15 min for most) and maybe a bit of flowchart looking box with some jobs that were completed in the build.  Scrolling down past that you see the Artifacts section at the bottom. The build creates multiple installers such as Windows, Linux, Mac Intel and Mac Arm. These are about 100-150MB each, the names don't appear as links but they are, clicking one will download a compressed file which can be used like a normal install package for that OS.


----------



## emwe (May 1, 2022)

Jesses... that was... a stupid mistake by me...

Tried it again and again, but guess what I haven't done? I was not logged in o_O

Thanks for your help!


----------



## audiohauler (May 2, 2022)

Does anyone have any clue as to why this is happening?






						M1 Mac native version of OBS? Is there a timeline for when this might be ready?
					

I am using the OBS nightly build linked above on an  M1. I haven't had to do anything serious with it yet, but it does completely crash when I delete effect filters from a video source.




					obsproject.com


----------



## RytoEX (May 15, 2022)

PR 5155 was merged in March. Since then, our CI has been automatically producing M1-native builds of OBS Studio. You can download the latest M1-native build here.

Please note that these builds are considered "nightly" or unstable. These builds are not signed, and the application updater will not currently notify you of new M1-native builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, it will be fully signed and the application updater will work as normal.


----------



## audiohauler (May 22, 2022)

If anyone could answer my question, that'd be highly appreciated.

Furthermore, after installing this version for M1, I can no longer select OBS as video source on Zoom, or anywhere :(

Edit: had to start virtual camera, after that it works and I can select it as a source. LOL!


----------



## RytoEX (May 24, 2022)

audiohauler said:


> Edit: I've managed to install the M1 version through this link. However, I wanted to install the M1 version, because my CPU usage on a M1/16GB was around 60%. I use OBS to optimize my mic performance and forward the mics' sound to stuff like Zoom via VB-Cable. I use it to record my screen and my mics' audio as well.
> 
> Although there's some improvement, OBS still idles using ±50% of the CPU, which is nowhere near the 20% someone else mentioned (whilst streaming).
> 
> ...



Activity Monitor isn't a great indicator of actual CPU usage for multiple reasons. The biggest potential reason here is because macOS tends to put applications on the efficiency cores (which Activity Monitor doesn't show you) which will present an inflated CPU usage reading due to the lower clock.

As for CPU usage improvements, if all you're doing is using the Virtual Camera and forwarding OBS' audio output to other applications, then OBS isn't really doing anything intensive. I'm actually not sure if the Virtual Camera shows up as CPU usage attributed to OBS. If you're using a hardware encoder to do your recording, then CPU usage would similarly not be greatly affected between Rosetta and native builds.

User settings are stored in Application Support and shared between OBS installations, so it is expected that uninstalling and reinstalling OBS would keep your user settings intact. The OBS log files would show whether or not the application was running under Rosetta.

If you are concerned about OBS' CPU usage on your computer, please seek advice either by starting your own thread in this sub-forum, or by seeking assistance in the macos-support channel of our Discord server.


----------



## nosidesalad (May 24, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> PR 5155 was merged in March. Since then, our CI has been automatically producing M1-native builds of OBS Studio. You can download the latest M1-native build here.
> 
> Please note that these builds are considered "nightly" or unstable. These builds are not signed, and the application updater will not currently notify you of new M1-native builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, it will be fully signed and the application updater will work as normal.



This is great, CPU now hovering around 4-5% BUT I can't get OBS to allow me to Window Capture anything. 

In the dropdown my open applications do not appear, if I click on 'Show Windows with empty names' the application appears as a [Application Name] (Null) and then prompts me to the 'OBS would like to record this computers screen'. I click through to the privacy settings but OBS is already ticked. I try unticking and re-ticking but it just sends me round in the same loop.

Any ideas?


----------



## RytoEX (May 24, 2022)

nosidesalad said:


> This is great, CPU now hovering around 4-5% BUT I can't get OBS to allow me to Window Capture anything.
> 
> In the dropdown my open applications do not appear, if I click on 'Show Windows with empty names' the application appears as a [Application Name] (Null) and then prompts me to the 'OBS would like to record this computers screen'. I click through to the privacy settings but OBS is already ticked. I try unticking and re-ticking but it just sends me round in the same loop.
> 
> Any ideas?



If I recall correctly, permissions applied to a signed OBS binary do not apply to other secondary copies of OBS. You will have to _remove_ all OBS related permissions, and then reapply them to the copy that you actually want them to apply to.


----------



## azaire1180 (May 29, 2022)

Hello,

Unless I'm mistaken, OBS M1 available on update 28.0?

In the current version, it is only available on intel?

Can we already download the M1 version available here?

Do you have any advice on how to have the best streaming configuration (M1 With the PS5, M1 with a game = Wow, CSS?).

Because today I play world of warcraft with the obs available on the site, with everything at 1% quality I have 60% GPU using

thank you


----------



## Oupas (Jun 18, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> If I recall correctly, permissions applied to a signed OBS binary do not apply to other secondary copies of OBS. You will have to _remove_ all OBS related permissions, and then reapply them to the copy that you actually want them to apply to.


Just wanted to thank you for providing this solution, took me ages to figure out why window capture wasn't working. To further clarify for others, you need to go to your screen recording permissions in settings, click on OBS, use the minus button to remove it, and then use the plus button to add the arm64 version.


----------



## azaire1180 (Jul 10, 2022)

Oupas said:


> Just wanted to thank you for providing this solution, took me ages to figure out why window capture wasn't working. To further clarify for others, you need to go to your screen recording permissions in settings, click on OBS, use the minus button to remove it, and then use the plus button to add the arm64 version.


Bonjour,

J'ai eu exactement le même problème aujourd'hui, j'espère que la version 28 arrivera avant septembre afin préparer les grosses sorites


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 3, 2022)

OBS Studio 28.0 Beta 1 has been released. This release brings native Apple Silicon support. Note that many third-party plugins will need to release Apple Silicon versions of their plugins in order for them to work on Apple Silicon builds of OBS.

Please note that beta builds are considered unstable.

This build is signed and notarized. The in-application updater in beta releases will not notify you of new beta builds. For now, you will have to manually update yourself to keep up with changes. When OBS Studio 28 releases, the application updater will work as normal.


----------



## nicduch (Aug 4, 2022)

OBS 28 beta  with M1 native app is coming out !


----------



## ill-esha (Aug 6, 2022)

Just installed it, DEFINITELY works and loads light years faster... but... now the StreamDeck doesn't work (I had it working with 27.x betas)
Image quality seems crisper.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 6, 2022)

ill-esha said:


> Just installed it, DEFINITELY works and loads light years faster... but... now the StreamDeck doesn't work (I had it working with 27.x betas)
> Image quality seems crisper.


This is a known issue, both by us and by Elgato. x86_64 plugins are not compatible with the M1/ARM build of OBS Studio. All plugins will need to release new ARM versions.

See: https://twitter.com/LtRoyalShrimp/status/1554668226872717313


----------



## Fbosman (Aug 6, 2022)

We simple use bitfocus companion with a streamdeck and that works without a errors


----------



## Talonis (Aug 6, 2022)

Bitfocus Companion is great and is ARM64 compatible.

Stream Deck 5.3.1 caused me no end of problems and extra work, so I rolled back to the previous release and it's fine again.


----------



## ill-esha (Aug 6, 2022)

Talonis said:


> Bitfocus Companion is great and is ARM64 compatible.
> 
> Stream Deck 5.3.1 caused me no end of problems and extra work, so I rolled back to the previous release and it's fine again.


You rolled back to the previous release of Stream Deck or of OBS? A beta build? Would LOVE to get my stream deck working with this version of OBS


----------



## Talonis (Aug 6, 2022)

Stream Deck. OBS 27 is fine.

I’m not touching OBS 28 until the official release and updated plugins are available.

I’ve done my time at the bleeding edge. I’ll let others go bravely forward now. :-)


----------



## ill-esha (Aug 6, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> This is a known issue, both by us and by Elgato. x86_64 plugins are not compatible with the M1/ARM build of OBS Studio. All plugins will need to release new ARM versions.
> 
> See: https://twitter.com/LtRoyalShrimp/status/1554668226872717313


yes, i know that, but i actually had a version of the StreamDeck plugin working with one of the most recent 27.x beta ARM builds, so it's puzzling to me that it is not working with this one


----------



## ill-esha (Aug 6, 2022)

Talonis said:


> Stream Deck. OBS 27 is fine.
> 
> I’m not touching OBS 28 until the official release and updated plugins are available.
> 
> I’ve done my time at the bleeding edge. I’ll let others go bravely forward now. :-)


I wish it was fine for me, it seems normal but when you have to pull in multiple sources where OBS is rendering video, it really starts to suffer in embarrassing ways. If it's just a single cam and a screen capture, it makes no difference for sure.

Edit: If anyone might find this useful: I have ARM build 27.2.0-747-g731c6f991 working with Stream Deck 5.3.1


----------



## Talonis (Aug 6, 2022)

I stripped my resources right back, both in OBS 27 Intel and on the Mac in general (NDI stripped out completely from the system etc.). Doing so means I can stream 1440p50 with my MBA M1 set up.

The ARM64 version will make things even better when it’s officially out but it will also depend on the relevant plugins also being available - which is key for some of my stuff.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 6, 2022)

ill-esha said:


> yes, i know that, but i actually had a version of the StreamDeck plugin working with one of the most recent 27.x beta ARM builds, so it's puzzling to me that it is not working with this one


I don't think it could have been an official version of the Stream Deck plugin, since Elgato has not yet released an M1/ARM compatible build. We are aware of some unofficial builds floating around, but nothing from official sources yet.



Talonis said:


> I stripped my resources right back, both in OBS 27 Intel and on the Mac in general (NDI stripped out completely from the system etc.). Doing so means I can stream 1440p50 with my MBA M1 set up.
> 
> The ARM64 version will make things even better when it’s officially out but it will also depend on the relevant plugins also being available - which is key for some of my stuff.


While we cannot control when plugin maintainers/developers will release updated versions, we have seen multiple plugin maintainers preparing support for OBS Studio 28. If you are concerned about a plugin that you rely on, I recommend reaching out to that plugin's author/maintainer.


----------



## Talonis (Aug 7, 2022)

Thanks for the reply.

I effectively only use three plugins with OBS:


StreamFX
Stream Deck
Waveform

– That's it.

1) I can live without Stream FX, 2) I will simply shift away from Elgato's software and just use Bitfocus Companion which is already M1 native, 3) as is Waveform.

So good either way – and on reflection not that "key" I suppose. :-=) Though StreamFX would be a "nice to have".

Overall the most important thing is the speed and CPU saving from M1 native code.


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 7, 2022)

Talonis said:


> I effectively only use three plugins with OBS:
> 
> StreamFX
> Stream Deck
> Waveform


StreamFX appears to be in the process of updating to be compatible with OBS Studio 28, which will hopefully include Apple Silicon support, but I have no direct knowledge of the plans there. The maintainer has stated that they do not support beta releases of OBS, so you will have to wait to see if/when they release new versions after OBS Studio 28 has a stable release.

Elgato has already announced "more details soon" about compatibility with OBS Studio 28. See: https://twitter.com/LtRoyalShrimp/status/1554668226872717313

You say Waveform is already Apple Silicon compatible, and I don't believe it is affected by our move to Qt 6, so that's covered.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Talonis (Aug 7, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

